# NFS World Katastrophe?



## Shmendrick (4. Juni 2010)

Wer von euch spielt es auch in der Beta?

Ich muß sagen bin vollkommen entäuscht!

Grafisch gehts grad so,Server in Europa eigentlich gut erreichbar.Wenn man Singleplayer spielt kann man lvln, Multiplayer sind gar nicht möglich obwohl sich genug tummeln auf den Servern(nebenbei hatte schon 2 Spielabstürze).Warteschlangen von über 10 min sind normal,bis sich mal andere finden für rennen.

Polizei im Spiel nervt nur rum,man brauch nur einen anzurempeln und die melden sich schon.2ter kleiner rempler und man hat sie am Arsch.

Jetzt das wichtigste,Autotuning gibts gar nicht mehr,das einzigste was man machen kann is sein Auto zu lackieren und Aufkleber dran zu machen.Inwiefern es andere Sachen geben wird kann ich nicht sagen aber so wies im Moment aussieht wars das mit Tunning.

Neue Autos gibts ab bestimmten Lvl´s,net so schlimm.Jetzt kommts aber es gibt Boosterpunkte über die man sich zeitlich begrenzte Autos kaufen kann die um längen besser sind als die normalen Autos die man selber kaufen kann.Noch nichts von gesehen ob man die Booster Punkte erspielen kann,denke aber das man sich die kaufen muß später.

Ansonsten gibts noch Karten die man kriegt für Rennen,die auch wie Booster funzen ala 1 Runde mehr,Speed Boost,Ansaug Boost ne ich Kick den gegner von der Strecke und noch mehr.

Desweiteren kann man noch Skillpunkte vergeben wie mehr Speed mehr Leistung mehr Ep und what ever.

Für mich hat das im Moment nichts mehr mit dem Flair von NSF zu tun und ist nach Most Wanted mal wieder ne Stufe tiefer.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (5. Juni 2010)

ich habs ca. 15 minuten aufm PC gehabt bis der deinstall knopf gedrückt wurde.
Was ich gesehen habe war recycling ohne Ende, Autos, Grafik Engine, alles schonmal da gewesen.
Und natürlich läuft die alte engine immernoch nicht ruckelfrei.

Ich warte lieber auf TDU2 auch wenn ich Atari kein wort mehr glaube was PC Support oder DLC betrifft nach den PR Lügen bei Teil 1.

Aber NFS World würde ich nichtmal spielen wollen wenn ich Geld dafür bekommen würde.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2010)

Was ihr euch immer erwartet...
Es ist ein free to play Spiel das möglichst viele erreichen soll.... Somit ist es auch klar das die Grafik ned die beste ist.. welche ich übrigens durchaus gelungen und ok finde.. Auch sind die Autos die EA da einbaut nicht gratis für EA... Also ned so viel rummeckern das man (jetzt) noch ned so viel ändern kann.

Und wie war das mit Polizei so in der Realität.
Einmal anrempeln.. hmm ich glaub da gibts mehr als nur ne Meldung. 

PS: Es ist ne Beta...


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch Beta-Tester  bei NfS-W(wenn man das so nennen kann...) 

Und ich muss sagen ich bin auch enttäuscht. Fängt schon beim Usernamen und hört beim Dauerruckeln auf. Aber es gibt auch gutes. 

Minus:


Keine Sonderzeichen wie []_:... So kann man kein Clan-Tag mit  einbringen.
Dauerwarten bei Onlinerennen
Sehr schlechtes Tunig
Keine Joypad einstellungen.
60Hz flimmern bei CRTs
Synchronisationsruckler - alle 5sek (obwohl 16000ner Leitung)
...
Plus: 


Viele Gegenspieler
Grafik um einiges besser geworden.
Stadtteile aus älteren Spielen. (U,U2,MW,Carbon...)
Freundesliste
Wunschliste:


Auf jeden Fall muss das Tunigsystem verbessert werden(So wie es in Most bzw. Carbon war)!
Ausstellungsräume(z.b. nach Klassen) müssen her, wo man die Karossen bewundern und bewerten kann.
Dann muss ein Clansystem eingebaut werden, sodass man auch Clanrennen veranstalten kann. Innerhalb eines Clans und auch gegen andere.
In der Stadt müssten Kaffees/Clubs sein, wo sich die Spieler treffen können, zum chatten und verabreden.
...
Aber unterm Strich ist noch viel Arbeit drin.


----------



## Galford (5. Juni 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Stadtteile aus *zwei* älteren Spielen. (*MW und Carbon*)


 

Ich hab es mal ausgebessert. Um genau zu sein: in der finalen Version sind die Städte aus Most Wanted (Rockport) und Carbon (Palmont City) mit all ihren Stadtteilen vertreten. Das einzige was vom Staßennetz her neu ist, sind die Verbindungsstraßen zwischen Palmont und Rockport. Bayview (Underground 2) und Empire City (Underground 1) sind NICHT enthalten. Wenn du es nicht glaubst, solltest du vielleicht MW und Carbon spielen, denn dort findet man alle Orte, die man auch in World findet.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (5. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal ausgebessert. Um genau zu sein: in der finalen Version sind die Städte aus Most Wanted (Rockport) und Carbon (Palmont City) mit all ihren Stadtteilen vertreten. Das einzige was vom Staßennetz her neu ist, sind die Verbindungsstraßen zwischen Palmont und Rockport. Bayview (Underground 2) und Empire City (Underground 1) sind NICHT enthalten. Wenn du es nicht glaubst, solltest du vielleicht MW und Carbon spielen, denn dort findet man alle Orte, die man auch in World findet.



Hast Du gut gemacht  Darfst Dir ein Keks nehmen. 
Und wieso unterstellst Du mir, das ich die nicht gespielt habe? Muss ich mir jetzt jedes mal merken, welcher Stadtteil zu welchen Spiel gehört? Oder wie sie heißen? An welcher Kreuzung welches Schild steht? 

Nur zur Info ich hab sie alle aus der NfS-Serie(auch durch gespielt). Nur ist es mir echt egal, wie sie heißen oder zu welchen Teil sie gehören. Ich glaube da gibt es wichtigere Dinge.  

mfG SoM


----------



## Galford (5. Juni 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Hast Du gut gemacht  Darfst Dir ein Keks nehmen.
> Und wieso unterstellst Du mir, das ich die nicht gespielt habe? Muss ich mir jetzt jedes mal merken, welcher Stadtteil zu welchen Spiel gehört? Oder wie sie heißen? An welcher Kreuzung welches Schild steht?
> 
> Nur zur Info ich hab sie alle aus der NfS-Serie(auch durch gespielt). Nur ist es mir echt egal, wie sie heißen oder zu welchen Teil sie gehören. Ich glaube da gibt es wichtigere Dinge.
> ...


 
Wenn du alle gespielt hast, hätte es trotzdem ein Leichtes sein müssen, zu erkennen das es sich nur um Palmont und Rockport handelt, dazu braucht man die Stadteile auch nicht beim Namen kennen. Ich habe nur deine Fehlinformation ausgebessert. Und ja es gibt wichtigere Dinge, aber es ist trotzdem recht nett, wenn Information stimmen.
Und ich habe sie auch alle gespielt, und sogar ein sehr schlechtes Gedächtnis, und dabei habe selbst ich gemerkt das es nur Palmont und Rockport sind.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juni 2010)

Was regen sich alle auf. Das Game ist und wird kostenlos sein, da kann man auch abstriche machen. Die Engine ist in Ordnung(NFS hatte noch nie ne gute) Die Städte sind bekannt und gut, was will man mehr?

Wenn sich leute über ein Kostenloses Spiel schon aufregen, was macht man dann erst bei einem Fehlkauf?


----------



## HeNrY (5. Juni 2010)

Amoklauf


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Was regen sich alle auf. Das Game ist und wird kostenlos sein, da kann man auch abstriche machen. Die Engine ist in Ordnung(NFS hatte noch nie ne gute) Die Städte sind bekannt und gut, was will man mehr?
> 
> Wenn sich leute über ein Kostenloses Spiel schon aufregen, was macht man dann erst bei einem Fehlkauf?



Ist doch normal...
Zuerst regen sich immer alle auf wie schlecht und ******* das neue NFS wohl ist.... Und dann hams, ach Wunder..., alle die vorher gesagt ham ich kauf mir das sicher nicht...


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch Beta-Tester.

Also für Free2Play ist es ganz ok wenn man es mal ab und zu zockt.

Finde wie hier schon erwähnt das Tuning ein bisschen dürftig.
Grafik ist ja ganz gut.

Aber das mit der Polizei find ich auch nen bisschen doof.
War bei nem Kumpel der das auch zockt und sind einfach mal nen bisschen rumgefahren und direkt kam die Polizei mit getunten Autos obwohl man am Anfang nur ne Low-Karre hat. Haben 30min. gebraucht um die loszuwerden auf Stufe 1. 
Das sollte auf jedenfall auch noch verbessert werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2010)

Naja dann sendet das Feedback einfach ein, dafür is ja ne Beta da.


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin auch Beta Tester und nach einem Rennen hatte ich auch schon kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Die Wartezeiten sind manchmal echt enorm.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (5. Juni 2010)

@Galford ich hab kein Problem mit Kritik und das man mich berichtigt! 

Was ich aber nicht mag ist, wenn es herablassend gemacht wird. Man sollte sich also nicht wundern, wenn es dann so aus dem Wald schalt, wie man rein ruft.

@ghostadmin Ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt. Woher willst Du wissen das ich gesagt habe "Ich werde nicht das und das Spiel kaufen" und es dann doch mir geholt habe?

 Ich hab auch kein Problem mit euch! Nur sollte man sich mit dem Respekt behandeln, den man sich auch für sich wünscht.

Alles andere ist Off-Topic. Besonders ghostadmin sollte dieses mit der Menge an Beiträgen mittlerweile bewusst sein.

Des weiteren habe ich im letzten Satz meines ersten Beitrag auch geschrieben...

Zitat: *Aber unterm Strich ist noch viel Arbeit drin. *Was nichts anderes heißen soll, "ich hoffe es wird noch besser".

PS: Auf das wir in Zukunft besser mit einander aus kommen


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juni 2010)

was habt ihr denn alle freut euch doch dass das spiel umsonst ist deshalb braucht man auch nicht so viel wie von einem 50 euro need for speed game erwarten obwohl die letzen teile auch immer schlechter wurden!

lets race!


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juni 2010)

Umsonst bis zu einen gewissen Punkt...


----------

